# Pac Man Frogs Loud???



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey,

Im looking into getting a pac man frog, my only problem is if they are noisy? As they will be in our bedroom a loud frog wouldnt be a great idea. So i was wondering if anyone with experience could tell me how loud they are please.


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

mine doesn't make a sound


----------



## winter_frost (Jan 31, 2009)

My adult male croaks sometimes. But I have him next to my bed and I've never really been that bothered by it (I also have two budgies in my room so he really makes no noise compared to them lol).


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I really don't think that a male Pacman's call would bother you.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

it sounds like a mini ducks quack, not loud enough to wake you, and it only lasts a couple of minutes of intermittent calls

elsa


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Elsa said:


> it sounds like a mini ducks quack, not loud enough to wake you, and it only lasts a couple of minutes of intermittent calls
> 
> elsa


Yep, that proves it. They should be fine for you. No waking you up :2thumb:


----------

